# What did your lodge do for MLK day?



## KO2134 (Jan 22, 2013)

Just Curious.


----------



## chrmc (Jan 22, 2013)

We did not do anything special. I've not heard that MLK day is a specially big masonic day to observe. Though MLK stood for many good things that masons would also agree with, I do not believe he was a mason, but correct me if I'm wrong. 
Usually you'll see St. Johns day being observed much more by lodges as this plays a much more significant part of our history.


----------



## KO2134 (Jan 22, 2013)

well yes i know they celebrate st. john's day just curious if any lodge did anything special


----------



## youngblood2002 (Jan 23, 2013)

Our lodge particiated in a parade in Hempstead, Tx.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jan 27, 2019)

My Lodge, Philomathean Lodge #2 was the host Lodge in this years MLK March to the Capital, Great turn out for District 2, which consist of three other Lodges...


----------



## David612 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nope-
Shockingly enough MLK day isn’t a thing here.


----------



## Blackstar (Jan 28, 2019)

If your lodge didn't do anything, did anyone participate in a community service project at all?


----------



## David612 (Jan 30, 2019)

Blackstar said:


> If your lodge didn't do anything, did anyone participate in a community service project at all?


For MLK day?
Nope not at all, don’t even know when it is to be honest.

But that could be because.. you know... not in the USA


----------



## bupton52 (Feb 2, 2019)

Blackstar said:


> If your lodge didn't do anything, did anyone participate in a community service project at all?


 We did nothing. You'll see that any participation in MLK festivities will be mostly a PHA event.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 13, 2019)

It doesn't rate much of a mention in Australia..


----------

